# Irenicum -- Jeremiah Burroughs



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 5, 2007)

_Irenicum : to the lovers of truth and peace : heart-divisions opened in the causes and evils of them_ by Jeremiah Burroughs is available online here.


----------



## caddy (May 5, 2007)

I love Burroughs!

Finished his *Rare Jewel of Christian Contentment *and let my Pastor borrow it. Purchased *Gospel fear*. Looking forward to reading it.



VirginiaHuguenot said:


> _Irenicum : to the lovers of truth and peace : heart-divisions opened in the causes and evils of them_ by Jeremiah Burroughs is available online here.


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (May 5, 2007)

Thanks Andrew, for posting these resources. I have read Burroughs' commentary on the Beatitudes, "The Saints' Hapiness" and found it very good.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 5, 2007)

caddy said:


> I love Burroughs!
> 
> Finished his *Rare Jewel of Christian Contentment *and let my Pastor borrow it. Purchased *Gospel fear*. Looking forward to reading it.





Rev. Todd Ruddell said:


> Thanks Andrew, for posting these resources. I have read Burroughs' commentary on the Beatitudes, "The Saints' Hapiness" and found it very good.



 You're very welcome!


----------

